# Now I Get It !!



## HalfLifeZA (26/6/14)

Just tried Liqua Cuban Cigar for the 1st time and I'm hooked! My 1st juice was Dekang US blend which was ok, but the Cuban Cigar is WAY nicer!
I now get why everyone vapes so much When the flavours are like this, its great!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/6/14)

That's just the start... If you are impressed with that juice, you are gonna really enjoy your vaping journey ahead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (26/6/14)

And now you have scratched the surface brother!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/6/14)

If you are a lover of tobacco juices, check out www.subohmvapor.co.za
I will also be getting some heathers heavenly in any day now


----------



## HalfLifeZA (26/6/14)

I really only want something to replace the cigs. I like the taste of a cig so the sweet flavours wont work.
The Dekang juice did have a slight tobacco flavour, but the Liqua is much nicer. I'm looking forward to finding more great flavours!


----------



## HalfLifeZA (26/6/14)

@ShaneW , thanks, I'll have a look. I think its time to start my collection of different flavours

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (26/6/14)

HalfLife prepare your wallet...

i have 2 boxes filled with juices collected from Cape Town/JHB

This is a very exspensive addiction


----------

